# Does anyone know where these emails come from ?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 2 (different names same message) in my junk box and I think 2 or 3 some weeks ago, does anyone know where they came from & how they have my email address.
Jan
Mr. Google says its https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_and_Drug_Administration 
but why would they send me information about their shares. 
Last para. 
Once that happens, we're talking about a $1000 a share stock.

We're literally coming in at the last mile, out of no where, and grabbing profits from their last 2 decades of hard work.

Consider buying QSMG right now while it's still at under 5 dollars and make sure to tell all your friends to do the same before the price explodes.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am no techie but it is possible that someone somewhere has sold an email address book that your name is on. You may be on a circulation list with a company for some goods or services that you may - or may not - have signed up for in the past.

When I find myself on any emailing lists, as a matter of course I attempt to Unsubscribe if at all possible.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I am no techie but it is possible that someone somewhere has sold an email address book that your name is on. You may be on a circulation list with a company for some goods or services that you may - or may not - have signed up for in the past.
> 
> When I find myself on any emailing lists, as a matter of course I attempt to Unsubscribe if at all possible.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I was on a German suppliers list, not American Graham, but I unsubscribed from there. 
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Could just be spam: someone somewhere that you may know, may have had their email address book hacked into and all their addresses are getting these cruddy emails...

Graham :serious:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bad people hack web sites and email accounts all the time and copy their entire address books as well as other useful information. It's likely that your email address was scooped up that way and has been passed around between shysters. Virtually everybody has the same thing happen to them. Even such pillars of rectiturd as VS can suffer from data breaches, and in fact did.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Bad people hack web sites and email accounts all the time and copy their entire address books as well as other useful information. It's likely that your email address was scooped up that way and has been passed around between shysters. Virtually everybody has the same thing happen to them. Even such pillars of rectiturd as VS can suffer from data breaches, and in fact did.


Do I need to do anything Alan, like change my email address ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be with Alan and Graham on this Gerty lass.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't bother Jan, we all get junk mail.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> I wouldn't bother Jan, we all get junk mail.


Yer but, you deserve it, I don´t :frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very judgemental.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Very judgemental.


Thas me :grin2:>


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I block all junk mail routinely every day without opening it..... even the ones purporting to come from reputable sites such as LinkedIn or Google I block and that shows me the address and it NEVER says LinkedIn or Google but some other selection of letters and numbers.

The only ones that I cannot block are the ones that I supposedly sent to myself, which I haven't, so they simply get deleted without opening. i.e. they start with my name such as [email protected]h I KNOW they are false....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it Jan, just delete them or add to junk senders. There are some that say unsubscribing can be a double edged sword. If its a genuine promotional email from a company with scruples its possible they will remove you from their mailing list but to others all your doing is verifying that its a valid email address with someone on the other end reading them.

What you can do is get yourself a second or third email address easy enough via Gmail for example and use it for any of these sites like comparison sites for example where your likely to get loads of junk in response to a query and keep your main email address just for use with people you want to send and receive emails from or forums like this one etc. Or get a proper domain name and subscribe to a professional email solution like hosted Exchange through Office 365 and use MS Outlook. It will all either go directly to Junk mail or if its considered somewhere between junk and genuine a folder called Clutter. My actual inbox gets no spam or junk really using this system and my email address is over 16 years old. I have loads of gmail and hotmail accounts though and they get bombarded.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

After this website got hacked it was obvious that my email address had been sold as I started got a deluge of spam. Fortunately it wasn't my primary email address and also google's spam filters are pretty good.

I have five email addresses that I use with the four "minor" ones automatically forwarding emails to my main one. I only use the main address for personal emails, friends etc and use the others for shopping sites and so on. It means that I can cut any of the minor ones loose if I need to.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use Mailwasher Pro to look at incoming email on all of our accounts, company and private, except Gmail which is very active against spam.

Regular spam gets marked in a blacklist and bounced back to the sender's address, which is probably fake anyway.

Phishing emails go to the relevant mailbox for the organisations concerned, ebay, PayPal, Natwest, HMRC etc. 

My email appears on a lot of sites, but it doesn't generate too much spam traffic.

Our forum is another matter altogether....

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks all :smile2:

I am not sure what Apple do with emails because this sort of thing or anyother email address I don´t have in my address bookgoes to a seperate mailbox and asks me if its junk mail first.
I have to click on them to allow me to delete it or if its something I am waiting for send it to my in box.
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep...its just junk mail.

If you have a spam filter it should go into your junk folder. 

Nothing to worry about unless you respond/take them up on their kind offer(s) etc etc. On no account ever open any attachments that they might send even if it purports to be from someone you know (unless you REALLY know its from them and are expecting something/a bank/Fed Ex/WhatsApp/a Nigerian Prince/the US Government Tax Department/a South African lottery/Apple itunes...

Just delete or, if given the option, report it as spam and it might get blocked by your email provider.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A typical comment from that Jan.>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> A typical comment from that Jan.>


Wot Wos cabby? I say so much I sometimes forget wot I have said. >mn


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I have 2 (different names same message) in my junk box and I think 2 or 3 some weeks ago, does anyone know where they came from & how they have my email address.
> Jan
> Mr. Google says its https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_and_Drug_Administration
> but why would they send me information about their shares.
> ...


I would suggest that most of us get dozens of these per week. Just delete them and forget about them.

John


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have 2 (different names same message) in my junk box and I think 2 or 3 some weeks ago, does anyone know where they came from & how they have my email address.
> Jan


I just looked in my junk e-mailbox Jan & found two of these in there. Same wording, (allegedly) different sender. Probably best just to mark them as junk & any future ones shouldn't bother you.
I do periodically check my e-mail junk box in case something genuine has been moved there in error.


----------

